# Washing Powder Woes



## emmyj (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm travelling to Mumbai in December for 6 months. The accommodation I will be staying in has access to a washing machine. My issue is, I have very sensitive skin and at home can only use non-bio washing powder. My partner is already in Mumbai and has said that he is yet to see anything resembling this. Can anybody shed some light on the situation for me? What are your experiences? and what is the best powder to use in your opinion? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Emily


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

emmyj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm travelling to Mumbai in December for 6 months. The accommodation I will be staying in has access to a washing machine. My issue is, I have very sensitive skin and at home can only use non-bio washing powder. My partner is already in Mumbai and has said that he is yet to see anything resembling this. Can anybody shed some light on the situation for me? What are your experiences? and what is the best powder to use in your opinion?
> 
> ...


There are certain products available at Oraganic Stores locally but yes, your options are limited.

Would something like this help? Mitti Se Natural Laundry Detergent - 400 gr: Amazon.in: Health & Personal Care

Alternately, I suggest you to carry some stock from UK until you find a suitable replacement here

Good Luck


----------



## emmyj (Nov 14, 2016)

thank you for your information regarding this. I have however now ordered some washing powder to where I am staying using the brittish corner shop website. Thank you!


----------

